# Sup guys!? Boarder from CA here :P



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

ace, where are you gonna be at in montana?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll be staying in Butte, & probably be going to Discovery every day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

i did a bit of mnt high and bear mnt in cali, im stationed up here in great falls and i usually go to showdown. big sky was a blast, and totally worth the ridiculous hotel/lift prices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Right on.. Both are decent.. 

I am planning on doing a day trip to Sierra summit w/ some hommies this monday.. just to warm up for Montana 

I've heard way sick things about Bigsky.. but its like $100+ per day for lift tickets & its like 3 hours away from where i'll be staying.. Discovery isnt a bad mountain at all.. I like it.. their park isnt great, but i heard they were adding on this season


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

thats what i miss from cali... lots of parks. here there isn't as much as i wanted. i was planning a discovery trip but that got put on the back plate to big sky. i know its far from butt (sorry, butte) but whitefish is suppose to rock. ill probably go up there later in the season (when it's not -20 daily).


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

AHHH... i hope its not -20  i will die.. my clothing is hella shitty & i'll freeze my assss off if its anywhere near that bad.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to montana bro... LOL





ok, ok... expect 1-15 degrees, no joke... better pack some extra layers my friend. trust me, frostbite is a biatch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

PORQUE?! that blows. haha, F-Montana haha i'll pack hella layers w/ me.

Prob is.. most my shit is cotton that doesnt do well w/ water


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

PORQUE SI i've been saying f-montana for the past year now! seriously though, bring layers, i had to treat quite a few idiots with frostbite for not wearing clothes. have fun, montana is very beautiful, and there's none of that brown haze when driving down the mountain back into the city LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

haha, frostbite ftl. 


i'll bring hella clothes.. i just need to find some :dunno:


----------

